# Bee behavior after a cut-out



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

Look closely at the bees at the entrance--are they fanning their wings? If so, are their abdomens pointing upwards and somewhat arched? My guess is they are either warm--so hanging out at the entrance--may be fanning to circulate air into the hive; or they are scenting in an attempt to let lost bees know where they are because they know they are in a new spot (if this then their abdomens will be pointed in the air while fanning). 

In the next day or so you will see lots of bees flying circles in front of, and around, the hive--orientation flights. After that things will get to normal (from the outside point of view anyway).

Can't answer whether they have enough room or not--would have too see it. Others may be able to guess from the dimensions you gave but I'm relatively new at this myself.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Bees on the outside of a colony is pretty normal. Even a large #, for example bearding.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I would move the bucket of honey away from the hive entrance,its an open invitation for other bees to come rob them while they are weak.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

I did a cut-out recently (with my friend Robert) and the bees were taking a bunch or orientation flights the first day-or-three. They come out on the deck to hang out, also, in intervals. I've noticed that several of them will follow the ones flying real closely with their movements - almost is a guarding or studying like fashion.

Another thing that I found interesting was the fact that they NOT care to take any honey. (they had no stores in their original young hive). All they are doing is bringing back food/pollen from the field. I do NOT have welfare-bees on my hand, lol.

The ball that is hanging in my top bar hive has now begun showing the brand new comb emerging. It's beautiful.

I had to throw away all the original comb because wax moth larvae had pretty-much overtaken it all. They are wax-moth free at this point and LOVING life !!!


----------

